

Ask HN: Looking for technical co founder to move forward - rush-tea

Currently I am a one-man show, however I have my prototype working and for me to move forward (either get funding, more technology development, or accepted in incubator program like Y Combinator and others), they all require 2nd co founder.<p>I am currently located in Southern California, and would prefer my partner at least in California (Silicon Valley or southern California would be better).<p>As for me, I am what you say a non technical co founder.  However I am a do-er and I get my things done.  I refused not to be able to achieve my goal.  My personal motto is better to have a 0.00001% chance than not trying at all. I have a vision on how I see this, and I would like to move forward with someone who shares the same passion and vision with me.<p>I would like to find out more about you, so please email me at rush.tea AT gmail DOT com about your passion in startup, what it would take you to be successful, your skillset (of course. :) ), and questions on what you need to know about me.  It takes two to tango and I hope we can take it to the next level together.
======
tjain
I am in silicon valley and experienced in Technology ( around 14 years). Let
us communicate via mail tusjain AT yahoo DOT com.

